# Eddie is sick



## EddieME (Nov 25, 2007)

Poor Eddie, he started having problems with pudding poop, then straining poop, then straining with no poop, and last night (throughout the night) he was straining with only drips of blood/poo. He also began throwing up last night and into this morning. All I could think of was blockage! (I was kept company through part of this last night by a member in the chat room - thanks again for listening ID_Hannah!)
We took him to the emergency animal hospital at 7am (didn't want to wait until our vet opened). They were glad to see his gums pink and healthy, no physical signs of blockage by feel, and took a blood sample before deciding that he didn't not need to stay there. They put him on 500 mg metronidazole and canned gastroenteric food. 
He has kept the food down but is still straining and straining with nothing but those drops coming out. The poor thing just looks so sad!
He's sleeping now, hubby went off to work and between the three of us I don't think we've had 3hrs of sleep.....
The vet said this is common and can be caused by any number of things for bacteria, inflamation, infection. Anyone else had this?


----------



## DMS (Mar 1, 2007)

We've never had this problem, so no help here..Just wanted to say I hope Eddie is feeling better soon


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

oh my.... poor, poor Eddie. Have you tried giving him canned pumpkin? The 100% kind, not the pie mix. It's supposed to help with both the runs and straining. Also, if you don't already give him yogurt with active cultures, that couldn't hurt either. And if it were me, I think I'd give him "some" (not lots esp. if he's not used to it) VERY blended veggies... which should help him to loosen up too. 

I hope he start to get regular and feel better soon!!!


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

awe, poor Eddie. Hope he feels better soon.


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

Oh wow! Poor guy! I hope he gets to feeling better very soon. Please update us. I think I would take him in to see my "regular" vet just to feel better.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

No advice i'm afraid, but fingers are crossed that Eddie feels better soon


----------



## EddieME (Nov 25, 2007)

norabrown said:


> Oh wow! Poor guy! I hope he gets to feeling better very soon. Please update us. I think I would take him in to see my "regular" vet just to feel better.


Just so happens that Eddie had a appointment today for his lyme booster. I obviously cancelled that and filled them in. 
The emergency hospital sends their report to my vet and you're right, I think I will bring Eddie in on Monday with a stool sample (please, please, please have a poop by then!!!)
We are so lucky to live near the only 24hr a day emergency animal hospital in the state. Almost all area vets are afiliated with the board. Makes for great communication.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

poor guy! hope all is well soon! come my way if you are missing poop- we are still doing the squeeze test on Blush's, still missing that dang thumb tack! it's been two days & no tack-has to be in the heat register...


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I had that problem when my dog had eaten a large amount of cat food. He was still eating and was not lethargic. I called the emergency vet in the middle of the night when I saw the blood dripping, and they asked all the appropriate questions, one being if he ate anything unusual - I think they asked the cat food - and that was when I remembered he had gotten into the bag, and probably ate a third of it.

I think I brought a sample to the vet the next day, everything came back normal.

The symptoms lasted almost a week, because the lining of their intestines needs to actually heal.


----------



## EddieME (Nov 25, 2007)

cubbysan said:


> I had that problem when my dog had eaten a large amount of cat food. He was still eating and was not lethargic. I called the emergency vet in the middle of the night when I saw the blood dripping, and they asked all the appropriate questions, one being if he ate anything unusual - I think they asked the cat food - and that was when I remembered he had gotten into the bag, and probably ate a third of it.
> 
> I think I brought a sample to the vet the next day, everything came back normal.
> 
> The symptoms lasted almost a week, because the lining of their intestines needs to actually heal.


The only thing Eddie ate that was different was a bag of treats that I bummed from the instructor at obedience class after he turned his nose up on the ones I brought :doh:

Oh yeah, and get this, we just finished putting down our wood floors and last weekend we bought three new area rugs......all have been puked and poop/dribbled on.....a week of this you say????:doh:


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Oh dear! Poor Eddie!!! Hopefully the meds will kick in soon. For the fecal test, they don't need much to check it, so you might not wait to take him to your regular vet. When Fergus got so sick a while back, they just stuck a gloved finger in there and were able to test what little came out on the glove (gross, sorry). 

He had the runny poo for a day, then semi-soft to normal poo for a couple of days, then violent vomiting that lasted for 24 hours and went away with medication. It was bacterial (Campylobacter) plus they also found a small amount of roundworm. The combination overwhelmed him.

Get well soon, Eddie!!!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Sending good thought out to Eddie for a good poop soon. It is so hard to watch them when they are not feeling well.


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Awww thats too bad he is not feeling good. All I can suggest is keep him on the gastro food and keep nice and quiet. Hopefully he feels better soon.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Poor Eddie!  Hope he feels better soon with the meds.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Jingles for Eddie. Hope he is better soon - let us know!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Knock on wood doh I've not had to deal with that in any of mine for a long time. Every dog gets a probiotic daily, and it has really kept digestive issues at bay. Fastrak, or what I am currently using, Digestive Enhancer from Nature's Farmacy, are two excellent products. I've dosed neonates with the gel form when they've gotten loose stools, and within 12 hours they are fine. 
Poor Eddie. I'm sure he was mortified to have had "accidents". :uhoh:


----------



## SolidGold (Dec 29, 2007)

You said they 'felt' for a blockage...why did they not do an x-ray? When my Murph was blocked he had the same symptoms...Straining,bloody stool, and vomiting. Just because they didn't 'feel' something doesn't necessarily mean its not there! I hope he isn't blocked but if his symptoms don't resolve I would get him back to the vet asap...


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I think I'd have the x-ray done to be on the safe side, too. I sure hope Eddie recovers quickly if there is no blockage. It seems we have a lot of sick GR's lately.


----------



## allux00 (Mar 2, 2008)

Poor Eddie! I have no experience with this at all, so I'm just hoping your boy gets better soon


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I went thru that with Bama last month. Exact same symptoms and I had my vet do xrays but no blockage. The xray showed him full of poop. He told me if he didnt poop in 24 hours they were going to have to do an enema. I told Bama you better poop or you will be hating life and 5 minutes after we got home he went in the backyard and pooped and the next morning pooped like there was an elephant in the backyard. He was on antibiotics and some stuff for his food and sensitive stomach food from the vet but after that big poop day he didnt have anymore problems. 

Tell Eddie he will get an enema and maybe he will go. LOL. But if it was me, I would take him just to be on the safeside. I am a worry wart.


----------



## MILLIESMOM (Aug 13, 2006)

We went through a tummy upset with our lab Pearl two weeks ago. John had his hands full for three days. She would vomit yellow bile :yuck: stink big time. We took her to the twenty four hour emergency vet here. She had vomited five times during the day but when I came home from work her tummy had seemed to calm down.
We had her crated because even though she tried to make it to the door she could not. I went to let her out to go potty about 8:30 and her poor little face was all swollen and her eyes looked like they were going to pop out of her head. We called the ER immediately. 

They said she was having an allergic reaction of some kind and gave her a antihistamine shot and a shot of antibiotic, we thought maybe she had been bit by a spider. They said if she keeps getting sick to call our vet in the morning. Well she was good the next day...but no bowel movement.

After her dinner of turkey and rice she upchucked again. I immediately called out vet and they took her right in. They said she had a full bowel and when they checked her it was bird seed and sunflower shucks. They also said it could've been something on the bird seed that made her face swell. They did a blood test and that came back OK. If she did not have a BM in the next 24 to 36 hrs to bring her back. Now I have two dogs and it is kind hard unless you leash walk them or follow them around(we have two acres) to see if she has a BM. So here is a suggestion if you have more than one pet and you have to check these things. Put food coloring in their food. Pearl went green so we knew it was working.

It took about five days for her to get back to her normal self. We moved the bird feeders so she cannot get to them. The vet said that will definitely bind them up.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Poor Eddie hope he is feeling better soon.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Gee, I hope he does get rid of allo tht poop and soon., bless his heart.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Just a thought
Whipworms cause melted ice cream type poo and fresh blood with stool. It's picked up from other animal feces. Fecal tests need to be done several times as ww eggs aren't shed daily.


----------



## RileyStar (Mar 24, 2008)

somtimes if Riley gets runny poopoo (she gets in to the tuna we feed the cats, cats poo, cat food, cat barf etcc..) I feed her alittle boiled chicken or lamb with rice and it seems to firm up her BM's. Yogurt is also a good suggestion. Keep us updated! Get well Eddie!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Any more news on Eddie - my fingers are hurting here from keeping the crossed for him.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Hope Eddie is feeling better soon.


----------



## todddeacon (Jan 8, 2008)

When Ginny was 12 weeks old she swallowed one of my guitar picks and we went through these same issues with the straining for minutes sometimes soft stool and then explosive. Finally one day she passed the thing and I was relieved. It was just about time to take her to the vet.


----------



## JensDreamboy (May 25, 2007)

I just read this, poor Eddie!! I hope you have better news by now???


----------



## EddieME (Nov 25, 2007)

Still no poop!!! They say he has colitis - but this long without a poop, and all that straining? He has had two diarrhea blobs, the rest just straining. 

I remember a post from PG when someone was concerned that their pup was constipated - she said something to the effect that dogs don't get constipated - makes me worry about blockage....

On the possitive side, Eddie is hungry and has eaten and held down now three cans of that EN stuff (but with no poop??) He has slept most of the day but has taken a toy or two out and even did his humpty thing with his bed (his new favorite after dinner entertainment, hump his bed....)

Thanks for listening - every trip outside we keep our fingers crossed. It's been 48hrs now


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

EddieME said:


> Still no poop!!! They say he has colitis - but this long without a poop, and all that straining? He has had two diarrhea blobs, the rest just straining.
> 
> I remember a post from PG when someone was concerned that their pup was constipated - she said something to the effect that dogs don't get constipated - makes me worry about blockage....
> 
> ...


 
With colitis and other intestinal tract issues, even though the tract is empty (all that diarhhea) they can still have spasms which make them feel like they have to go, so they hunch up and strain. The meds used are anti-spasmodics, and anti-inflammatories. This is why they are fed very bland food - to give the bowels a chance to settle down.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Do you think it is something with Ferry Beach? All six dogs we took a few days ago had yucky problems with their stomachs. Finn is better, but Tango and Tally are still going every two hours. My sister's two are feeling better this morning. Good wishes to poor pup Eddie. I thought it was so funny to see him try his "humpty" thing with Tally, because Tally just didnt seem to mind or even notice. I wonder what goes through their golden minds.


----------



## EddieME (Nov 25, 2007)

Okay, so I'm a worry wort....this morning (3 1/2 days of no poop after at least 100 trys) after watching poor Eddie strain and strain I called the Animal Hospital where we went originally Friday morning. 

We brought him back in and they took two xrays. No blockage evident but the problem seems to be further up than colitis. There is a white looking blob at the bottom of his stomach that looks almost like dirt or sand and his upper intestines were bloated kinda and looked like holding air/gas. (this is my first experience looking at a puppy xray.)

They explained that the straining and straining is typical for upper intestinal problems (vs lower getouttamywayIgottapoop symptoms) 

Anyway, still nothing to be alarmed about aparently, just more waiting. It's amazing how you can spend an entire weekend waiting for your poor pup to poop!!


----------



## EddieME (Nov 25, 2007)

Ljilly28 said:


> Do you think it is something with Ferry Beach? All six dogs we took a few days ago had yucky problems with their stomachs. Finn is better, but Tango and Tally are still going every two hours. My sister's two are feeling better this morning. Good wishes to poor pup Eddie. I thought it was so funny to see him try his "humpty" thing with Tally, because Tally just didnt seem to mind or even notice. I wonder what goes through their golden minds.


Hmmm, boy - may be....interesting that they all had tummy problems!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Sometimes it just takes time - I went through this with my daughter for the past four months. Multiple trips to specialists, emergecy rooms, her regular doctor, just to tell me that only time will resolve her problem. And they are talking WEEKS and WEEKS!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

A white looking blob at the bottom of his stomach? In his stomach? Can't be a sock can it? I'm sure they would know by looking at it. I remember when we were waiting for the belt to pass. You could see a large piece of it just sitting in the stomach. It took 2 weeks I think to pass.


----------



## EddieME (Nov 25, 2007)

Kimm said:


> A white looking blob at the bottom of his stomach? In his stomach? Can't be a sock can it? I'm sure they would know by looking at it. I remember when we were waiting for the belt to pass. You could see a large piece of it just sitting in the stomach. It took 2 weeks I think to pass.


It was a tiny blob on the bottom of his stomach. When he zoomed in, it did look kinda like sand, teeny pieces. Maybe bits of shell, who knows. White just indicates something solid on an xray. This is the first time I've ever seen an xray of a puppy belly.....


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Oh poor Eddie! I love it when they show you the x-rays, I'm like hey, I was a business major, no science here. I do remember doing the dread enema with human kids, not pretty. But anyway, I bet it is sand or shells and he'll get it moving eventually. Good luck!


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

How is Eddie???????


----------



## moose (Dec 7, 2007)

Uhm. Moose wanted me to tell Eddie that he hopes he gets better soon. Moose is a little upset that Eddie got sick and is not feeling well. We hope that he is able to poop soon and feel better


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Geesh Margo I was gone for the weekend and just found your thread....
How is Eddie?


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

You can buy an enema and do it yrself!.
Will try to find the thread on my golden,Priska who didn't go to the bathroom for 4 days and then,had to be sedated.The vet had to go in and retriieve all the dry poop that she couldn't pass.was an expensive operation!l.


----------



## EddieME (Nov 25, 2007)

Thanks everyone for your concern, (I know this is a pretty boring thread, my apologies for keeping it alive...)

Eddie now has diarrhea!! Yeah! That means s-o-m-e-t-h-i-n-g is coming out! It seems to be an improvement over straining without result. We are hoping to see pudding poo soon. 

He is lethargic for a 7mo old, lots of sleeping, but seems happy enough to occationally grab a toy (and that humpty hour...) and he is eating and drinking just fine. 

Tonight is the last metronidazole. This is day six. Poor guy, he is just not 100% himself yet.... maybe tomorrow will be the day....


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

Bless the poor guy. It would appear the irritation of the bowel has emptied him and is now fast tracking everything he takes in.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Even though this thread is about poop, its not boring. I was truly concerned about the little man. Thanks for keeping us updated.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

EddieME said:


> They put him on 500 mg metronidazole and canned gastroenteric food.
> 
> 
> Does Eddie have Giardia? Metronidazole is like Flagyl, isnt it?


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'd be going nuts by now! I hope this is over soon.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Glad to hear Eddie is pooping again!! (only on a dog-related forum :doh Hopefully he'll be back to his normal self soon! No apologies necessary... we're all concerned about your boy and looking for the updates.

Julie and Jersey


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

When we use the metronidazole for our rescues there usually are diarrhea free in 48 hours. Glad to hear hes doing better


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Thank you for the update on little Eddie. Glad he is on the mend and you have my permission (and I'm sure the rest of the forum's) to post when Eddie has a normal poop.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Glad he is doing better. Good luck in him getting better and better. This isnt boring we are all really worried about the little guy.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Glad to hear Eddie is feeling better! I think for a dog forum, the stats say that 1 in 4 posts will be poop related! How can that be boring?


----------

